# [A]Durotan: Die graue Garde rekrutiert wieder



## Rowaene (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

habt ihr Lust mit netten Leuten eure WOW-Abende zuverbringen?.... Wir, Die Graue Garde auf dem Server Durotan würden uns freuen euch das zu ermöglichen!

Für uns ist nicht der Equipstand eures Chars ausschlag gebend sondern das Interesse des Spielers hinter dem Char. Jetzt denkt Ihr vieleicht: " Interesse??^^---was soll das denn heißen"
Interesse heißt bei uns ihr solltet zum einen den Willen mitbringen euch auf uns einzulassen, zum anderen solltet ihr daran interessiert sein euren Char möglichst gut zu spielen und euch dahingehnd ständig zu verbessern. Auch sollte bei euch der Wunsch da sein eine Gilde/ Gemeinschaft mit zu gestalten, denn eine Gemeinschaft ist ein ständiges Geben und Nehmen auf vielen verschiedenen Ebenen.
Was wir uns nicht wünschen sind spieler die nur darauf aus sind möglichst schnell mit unserer Hilfe ihr Equip aufzubessern um uns dann nach einigen Wochen hängen zu lassen um in irgend einer Raidgilde unterzukommen. Wir suchen Spieler die bereit sind Nachzügler zu unterstüzen, genau wie wir das auch tun; denen ihr persönlicher Progress nicht wichtiger ist als das Zusammenspielen und ein Gemeinsames Erarbeiten des Contents mit Gildenkollegen.

Was wir euch bieten können ? Nun eben genau das was wir von euch auch erwarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    vom Content her clearen wir Naxx10 und fangen soeben mit der Erarbeitung von Ulduar10 an. Alles weitere wird sich zeigen 

Gibt es bevorzugte Klassen???.... Nein! Wir sind mit Heilern sowie auch mit Tanks gut aufgestellt, deshalb ist es egal welche Klasse euer Char hat, nur spielen sollte ihr sie können, oder zumindes bereit sein dies zu lernen.

So, falls ich nun euer Interesse geweckt hab, könnt ihr euch ingame bei SinBringer, Luminifontis, Aelfwyne, oder mir (Rowaene) melden oder ihr schaut auf unserer HP vorbei und bewerbt euch da:

http://www.diegrauegarde.de/


Freu mich schon von euch zu hören oder zu lesen
druidische Grüsse 
Rowaene


----------



## Rowaene (1. November 2009)

Wir suchen immer noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rowaene (4. November 2009)

und immer noch =)

Besonders freuen wir uns über jede Form von DDlern, aber auch ein weiterer tank oder Heal wäre uns immer willkommen


----------



## Khelmarun (5. November 2009)

Rowaene schrieb:


> und immer noch =)
> 
> Besonders freuen wir uns über jede Form von DDlern, aber auch ein weiterer tank oder Heal wäre uns immer willkommen




Hallo !

Ich musste aus beruflichen Gründen eine längere Pause einschlagen. Habe seit der Beta gespielt und jetzt habe ich wieder meinen Account aktiviert.
Habe kurz vor Ulduar aufgehört mit meiner Kriegerin (untot)

Bin gerade am leveln von meiner Druidin da ich so ziemlich alles zwischen 70 und 75 habe aber an meiner Druidin die meißte Freude.

Im RL bin ich 32 und verheiratet. Arbeiten tu ich von MO-FR und bin so ziemlich jeden Tag um 19.00 daheim.

Falls ihr an einem Wiedereinsteiger Interesse habt würde es mich freuen.

LG


----------



## Rowaene (7. November 2009)

Aber sicher doch, hast dich ja auch schon auf unserer Hp beworben =) und auch schon antwort bekommen


----------



## Rowaene (11. November 2009)

und unsere Türen stehen immer noch offen


----------



## Rowaene (17. November 2009)

Nun sin Naxx10 Und Naxx25 abgeschlossen und werden nur noch gelegentlich zum Nachrüsten neuer Gildenmitglieder und/Oder Twinks besucht. im 10er Modus haben wir bereits erfolgreich Onyxia die Flügel gestuzt und in Ulduar liegen Flammenleviathan, XT, Klingenschuppe, Ignis, Kologan und die Katzenlady bereits am Boden. Gildenintern stehen Malygos und die Bosse in Archaron auf der Abschussliste. Auch PDK10 rückt nun in greifbare Nähe!

Wollt ihr nicht auch noch Teil unseres Teams werden? Noch stehen unsere Tore offen und wir würden uns sehr über den einen oder anderen DD freuen, aber auch Tanks und Heiler sind bei entsprechender eignung immer noch willkommen. Solltet ihr mehrere Chars besitzen könnt ihr sie bei uns flexibel einsetzen , da wir immer daraufachten mit dem bestmöglichen Setup zu starten, eine gewisse Flexibilität solltet ihr also schon mitbringen, sofern ihr mehrere Klassen euer Eigen nennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Druidische Grüße 
Rowaene


----------



## Rowaene (25. November 2009)

Wir suchen noch Damagedealer aller Klassen


----------



## SinBringer (30. November 2009)

Wir schauen uns auch weiterhin um, also keine falsche Scham =)


----------



## Jeahra (4. Dezember 2009)

Eine sehr nette Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG

Tristenia


----------



## Rowaene (7. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Blumen Tristenia und nochmal vielen dank für deine ingame Tipps haben mir sehr weitergeholfen
Lg Rowaene


----------



## SinBringer (15. Dezember 2009)

Auch wenn jetzt die besinnlichere und (auch ingame in aller Regel bei uns) ruhigere Zeit angebrochen ist haben wir noch vor der Winterpause mit PdK-10 begonnen und werden wohl im neuen Jahr sicher auch ICC beginnen, durch Urlaube und familiäre Verpflichtungen ist die Weihnachtszeit bei uns eben etwas ruhiger gestaltet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

